# How large is your banner?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So far I've only done small markets and most times don't even use a canopy. But I'm going to a much larger market a few times this summer so I'm going to spring for a banner. Is the 6' x 2.5' overkill? My canopy is 10' wide.....just how do you attach the banner? 

Also, I thought for my smaller markets I might just hang the banner in front of the table. But for that I do think the 6 foot one would be too large. Hmmm, maybe I'll get a small and a large. So, what do you all have?


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine is 3 x 5 and I use bungee cords in the grommets to attach it to my 10 x 10 canopy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I really like the big ones that set up over your head attached to your eazy-up, so they have to be a good 6 to maybe 8 feet long. Remember that you don't attract anything below the waist, so something as important as your banner should not be below a table! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Good point Vicki. Not many would see it hanging in front of the table. So that's out. I do think I'll get the big one to hang on the canopy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So much of marketing you can find in Ellie Winslows books, I can't tell you how much of a help they were to me! I read all the time folks saying things on facebook or open forums that they think is innocent when in reality it is shooting thier sales in the foot....We are really hard to find...Soap discriptions that includes scratchy for their exfoliate...We are new to soaping (OK fine, like I want you experimenting on me?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

My banner is 6' x 2.5' and fits very well between the posts of my 10 x 10 tent. I use the stretch cords on each corner. I hang it behind me and it is right at the level of the cross pieces. Make sure you store the vinyl banner rolled up, do not fold it. My 2 have weathered 2 years and are going on their 3rd.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

And make sure the banner you order has grommets! I ordered a large banner from vista prints and it's nice, but has NO grommets at all! I guess I'll have to hang it with clothespins! That was NOT what I had in mind. Nope, me not happy at all about that!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm glad I came back and checked. I'm ordering from Vista and there is an option for something in place of grommets. Guess I better go back and add those. I need to spend another $10 anyway for the free shipping and I was running out of things to add. LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

The ones from Vista Print that I have came with plastic stickon things for the corners that you poke a hole though. They work well and I have been using them for a year with no problems. Another one I could not find the plastic grommet things so I put double duct tape on the back and poked a hole through. Works well too . Of course, as soon as i did that the plastic grommet things appeared. But those plastic things snap when it is freezing. Ask me how I know that.
I use bungee cords with the thin metal ends to hang my banners. I have a 6 ft and a 5 ft banner.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I can mail out some brass grommets...I have a box of 100 which is the only way to order them.
We had to re-grommet a barn tarp to accommodate the slant of the overhang.
All you need is a hammer and something the same size as the grommet to pound on to install them. PM me with mailing info if you want a few - I will never use 100!
Lee


----------

